# Marbo is gone!



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/04/40k-astra-militarum-rumors-saying-hello.html
I'm sad again...I was hoping they would up his Demo Charge to ST10 AP2 but no, they remove him all together...who wants to trade armies?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm now going to roll up into the foetal position and cry, why did they get rid of sly Marbo?.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Going to agree with the article...so they can make more money on a Dataslate  He is my favorite IC in the game, total badass, doesn't care about medals just wants to kill...my man you will be missed!


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Ugh..


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

A little reminiscent of Herohammer.

However, As a Data Slate - alongside Colonel Schuffeuar (no memory on how to spell his name), All of the said Colonel's penial legion (Fingers, Ox, Rocket Girl, etc)... there may be hope!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm on the likely dataslate release side of this. 

Cypher had the same thing happen to him.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cypher has been Codexless for years quite a while I though. If they were to remove Marbo from the IG dex so they can then release him as a dataslate, that's a bit of a low blow I'd say.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Um....it's GW.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I said it'd be a bit low, I didn't say I would be surprised


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Hopefully he'll be in a catachan supplement. But he'll probably be in a £9.99 download only dataslate.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

SonofVulkan said:


> Hopefully he'll be in a catachan supplement. But he'll probably be in a £9.99 download only dataslate.


My thoughts.

And I'm not surprised by the rumor that the Vendetta is going up to 170 points and going down to a transport capacity of 6, either. Meh--still worth the points, and I only ever put platoon command squads or special weapon squads in em anyways...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

It sounds to me like that would help shift a few Catachan supplements and that would be a good time to release a new catachan guards boxset..
Hmm........................................................:grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dont panic hes been replaced by an even more bad ass character called Nuck Chorris he's a one man close combat army with an extra attack hidden under his beard.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> Dont panic hes been replaced by an even more bad ass character called Nuck Chorris he's a one man close combat army with an extra attack hidden under his beard.


It's not the same.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Dont panic hes been replaced by an even more bad ass character called Nuck Chorris he's a one man close combat army with an extra attack hidden under his beard.


Er, you mean Doris?



> Guardsman Doris operates alone, striking from ambush before disappearing into the jungle leaving only a faint smell of tea, patchouli and several explosions, clad in special flak armour and a teapot cover across her head Doris is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

:cray: noooo marboooo!!! Bastards! They have just imprisoned him in Vietnam...he will get his revenge!


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Mossy Toes said:


> My thoughts.
> 
> And I'm not surprised by the rumor that the Vendetta is going up to 170 points and going down to a transport capacity of 6, either. Meh--still worth the points, and I only ever put platoon command squads or special weapon squads in em anyways...


Yep exactly. Happy with the change and points rise.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Bindi Baji said:


> Er, you mean Doris?


No, Pius!


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Absolutely unsurprised. He's a legacy from the days when names like that were not any risk, and they were fine with that kind of thing. What you'll most likely see now is a catachan supplement with a new character in, without the stupid name. 

As to facing him in-game... Good riddance. No human should be able to best three lictors at their speciality like that.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SonofVulkan said:


> Hopefully he'll be in a catachan supplement. But he'll probably be in a £9.99 download only dataslate.


Seems legit.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> As to facing him in-game... Good riddance. No human should be able to best three lictors at their speciality like that.


To be fair, Lictors are pants these days


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

In my opinion good riddance. Whenever I faced guard I would always see that pesky human in their army. I always hated the fact that he has that demo charge and it is a large blast and every time he would take out one of my units. I hope he is gone for good.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

If it were removed because it was too good then I'd be OK with it. Removing it so they can squeeze some more cash out of me later is un-fucking-forgivable though.

My IG are headed for ebay I believe.


----------



## Shadow's Fury (Jan 15, 2014)

If he was to become a dataslate character, I would be interested to see if he could only be taken by Imperial guard/catachans of if he might make a grand appearance elsewhere.

Probably the first rather than latter, but would be fun to just have marbo crop up...not for the opponent though


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Im sure there will be a Catachan dataslate, which is bullshit because its a unit they used to have but now have to pay to re-include it. The only benefit of dataslates in this case is the possibility of Gaunt and the Tanith down the road. Would be nice to have a stealth sniper squad, possibly with Feel No Pain thanks to Dorden.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

d3m01iti0n said:


> ...with Feel No Pain thanks to Dorden.


...and Make No Sense thanks to Larkin :biggrin:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe the Margo dataslate will come out this Christmas like Cypher did last Christmas.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Svartmetall said:


> ...and Make No Sense thanks to Larkin :biggrin:


Correction Larkin grants hallucinations of angels in white dresses.:laugh:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

In other words Zealot.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Dorden of course is a non-combatant and would get no attacks. I feel like Larkin would have to roll Morale and bug out by not doing anything for a turn. A Tanith attachment would be so fun; Rawne could try to stab Gaunt every once and a while. Milo would accidentally cast psyker buffs without realizing it.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

d3m01iti0n said:


> Milo would accidentally cast psyker buffs without realizing it.


I would think that he would get outflank or infiltrate due to him always having predictions.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> ...and Make No Sense thanks to Larkin :biggrin:


That made me laugh a little too much :laugh:


----------

